# what is your greatest discovery in classical composer



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Roger Session the black masks and Alban Berg Lyrical suite for the modernist, there quite fascinating specie, there work there music is gold, than i would says in early classical, and Brice Pauset, even if he is a français( just kidding) cher monsieur distingué, im writing this in case he read this, his music is so darn captivation and novatore...

What about you guys?

Kerll (thanks* Cimirro*) for ancient composer, frescobaldi since my father said and i quote him'' i think i heard J.s Bach in his music, he said it seem akind to me'' how impressive.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I discovered William Schuman's Symphonies about 10 years ago. 

William Schuman was a mid-20th century American composer and president of the Juilliard School.

His symphonies and I are great friends now!!


----------



## lluissineu (Dec 27, 2016)

I suppose being asked about The same question long ago I'd have given a complete different answer, but right now I'd say Herbert Howells. I find his requiem one of the deepest music I've ever listened to. Other vocal works are very atractive as well, and I like his music for string orchestra.

Maybe, or best said sure, he's not very innovative, but his music is appealing to me.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

For me it would be : Aram Khachaturian , symphony no 2.
Stunning work.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Would have to be Florent Schmitt and his _Symphonie concertante_ (one of my favorite piano concertos to this day).


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

hpowders said:


> His symphonies and I are great friends now!!


I like how you say that... friendship. 

Same goes with me. January 14, 2008 my anniversary with Glazunov. Still the single most influential dead person on me ever. My dear old friend, my bff! You would think after 10 years you'd stop crying from a person's music... I still have tears sometimes.


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Same goes with me. January 14, 2008 my anniversary with Glazunov. Still the single most influential dead person on me ever. My dear old friend, my bff! You would think after 10 years you'd stop crying from a person's music... I still have tears sometimes.


which are you favorite pieces of his?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I like how you say that... friendship.
> 
> Same goes with me. January 14, 2008 my anniversary with Glazunov. Still the single most influential dead person on me ever. My dear old friend, my bff! You would think after 10 years you'd stop crying from a person's music... I still have tears sometimes.


Thanks!

I love Glazunov's Violin Concerto....especially the moodiness of the opening violin solo.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

chesapeake bay said:


> which are you favorite pieces of his?


_Raymonda_... (I wrote a set of blogs here on TalkClassical in early 2016 if you wanna check them out! It was in anticipation for actually seeing this ballet live). Also just about all his orchestra music, his solo piano music, his concertos, even his chamber music... oh, I guess that's everything. I like everything LOL :lol:. But if I would recommend particular works, yes, Raymonda, the Seasons, also his 4th, 5th, 6th Symphonies, all his concertos (Violin, 2 Piano, Cello, Saxophone). I've found that he has something for everyone. If your taste is in one direction, you may like a few of his symphonies, and if in another direction, maybe different ones. His 6th symphony has been really popular among my friends, although for me it's the 4th that really gets to me, and 5th overall pleases everyone. And another one of my friends is a die-hard fan of the 3rd, so really it's up in the air.

I got the "monopoly" video on his Lyric Poem, since I was one of the first to publish it on YouTube years ago. This is a good place to start, it was my first impression piece from him too... the piece I heard on Jan. 14, 2008...


----------



## Smikkelbeer (Mar 1, 2017)

I absolutely fell in love with Chopin's works a few months ago. There are so many pieces I want to learn from him but I don't want to put quantity over quality.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Opera... which began (for me) with Verdi.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Meyerbeer. His operas are wonderful on their own merits, but discovering them made me realise that the operas in today's mainstream repertoire are only the tip of the iceberg; good as many of Mozart, Verdi, Puccini or Wagner's operas are, there are many composers and operas that are at least as good.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

I was amazed to discover the Baroque composer Johann Caspar Ferdinand Fischer. He wrote a set of pieces called "Ariadne Musica" with preludes and fugues in all keys - several years before Bach wrote the WTC. Of course, Fischer's collection is not as brilliant as Bach's, but it is quite an interesting precursor and it helps me understand where Bach got some of his ideas. (Scholars have shown that Bach definitely knew of Fischer's work.)

And, on a totally different note (so to speak!), I gradually discovered a whole group of fairly obscure impressionist-style composers from many different countries: Alfredo Casella (Italy), Cyril Scott (England), Charles Tomlinson Griffes (America), Selim Palmgren (Finland), Vladimir Rebikov (Russia)...a very interesting set of composers! It's like hearing Debussy's music filtered through different national traditions...


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The cello concerto by EJ Moeran. It became my favourite in the genre, ahead of better known classics like Dvorak and Elgar.


----------

